# pinguini in alto a sinistra dello schermo

## giappo

ciao ragazzi, 

ogni volta che avvio il pc mi vengono come immagini due pinguini in altro sullo schermo che poi scompaiono..

c'è il modo di modificare l'immagine e mettercene una che voglio io?

----------

## Yoghi

che io sappia solo modificando alcuni file del kernel cmq. ho search al riguardo e trovi tutto   :Cool: 

----------

## Sparker

potesti anche usare bootsplash

----------

## federico

Bootsplash non modifica i pinguini  :Smile: 

Per il kernel 2.4 avevo scritto un software che lo faceva per te, per il 2.6 penso che la maniera migliore per iniziare (io l'ho fatto ma non mi ricordo come) sia guardare un po' questo programma "fblogo" e relativa documentazione.

Complimenti per averne due di pinguini   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## xchris

anche un p4 (o xeon) con HT mostra 2 pinguini  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## comio

 *giappo wrote:*   

> ciao ragazzi, 
> 
> ogni volta che avvio il pc mi vengono come immagini due pinguini in altro sullo schermo che poi scompaiono..
> 
> c'è il modo di modificare l'immagine e mettercene una che voglio io?

 

una nota: numero pinguini=numero processori (anche "virutali")

ciao

----------

## JacoMozzi

 *comio wrote:*   

>  *giappo wrote:*   ciao ragazzi, 
> 
> ogni volta che avvio il pc mi vengono come immagini due pinguini in altro sullo schermo che poi scompaiono..
> 
> c'è il modo di modificare l'immagine e mettercene una che voglio io? 
> ...

 

Ostia, questa non la sapevo    :Shocked: 

Ciao

Jaco

----------

## federico

 *JacoMozzi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> una nota: numero pinguini=numero processori (anche "virutali")

 

Ostia, questa non la sapevo    :Shocked:  [/quote]

Devi fare ammenda perche' questa la sapevano anche le pietre  :Smile: 

----------

## xchris

io per ora ne ho visti 4 ed e' un bello spettacolo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

anche io ne ho visti 4! su quattro pc differenti! uno su ognuno!   :Laughing: 

----------

## earcar

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> anche io ne ho visti 4! su quattro pc differenti! uno su ognuno!  

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## silian87

Io mi ricordo che sui gentoo sources serie 2.4 c'era l'opzione per mettere il simbolo di gentoo al posto del pinguino, credo ci siano delle utilities.

Domanda... ma c'e' un limite ai pinguini? Insomma se uno inzizia ad avere 256 processori o cose del genere   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   Non vede piu' niente   :Laughing:   (anche se magari in quel caso li leva ppure non usa lo schewrmo ,ma fa figo  :Very Happy: ).

Oppure viene un pinguino con difianco il moltiplicatore?

----------

## Ic3M4n

è come nel risiko, quando arrivi a 10 puoi mettere le bandierine   :Wink: 

----------

## JacoMozzi

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *JacoMozzi wrote:*   
> 
> una nota: numero pinguini=numero processori (anche "virutali")
> 
> Ostia, questa non la sapevo    
> ...

 

MI sto già autoflagellando  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Apetrini

Azz... imparo sempre cose nuove...

----------

## oRDeX

Questa del numero di pinguini non la sapevo neanche io...inizio a camminare in ginocchio sui ceci...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## comio

il bello è che quando si hanno 10 pinguini si può sostituire con una bandierina  :Very Happy:  (http://netbsd.org/images/NetBSD-smaller.png)  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

il problema con troppi processori diventa il generatore di numeri casuali. Questo è un workaround che funziona sulla maggioranza dei sistemi:

```

ln -s /dev/urandom /dev/dadorosso1

ln -s /dev/urandom /dev/dadorosso2

ln -s /dev/urandom /dev/dadorosso3

```

ciao

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh sembra che a netBSD siano più avanti di noi... almeno nella simulazione di un combattimento... però come si fa a mettere insieme 42 pc?

----------

## Raffo

a me nn si vede nessun pinguino all'avvio   :Shocked: 

----------

## federico

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> a me nn si vede nessun pinguino all'avvio  

 

Sara' in discoteca  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## akiross

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *Raffo wrote:*   a me nn si vede nessun pinguino all'avvio   
> 
> Sara' in discoteca 

 

Raffo, non preoccuparti... anche io non ne ho di pinguini, e la soluzione e' semplice: non ho mai comprato una CPU (qualsiasi cosa sia) da mettere nel mio computer, quindi a meno che non e' integrato nella scheda madre, non lo ho, e difatti non mi escono pinguini.

La soluzione semplice e' quasi sempre la piu' corretta (rasoio di occam):

e' piu' probabile che io abbia un componente dal nome bizzarro (CPU) nel computer senza saperlo, e che non avendo attivato l'opzione del framebuffer (qualsiasi cosa esso significhi) nel mio kernel (???), quindi non appare nessun fantomatico pinguino

o

che e' piu' probabile che non ho questa CPU nel sistema?

La soluzione piu' semplice da ragione a me.

----------

## Raffo

ok, nn sapevo che questi pinguini appaiono solo col framebuffer, potevi anche evitare di prendermi così palesemente in giro però. nn sapere una cosa nn penso sia un peccato....

----------

## akiross

Raffo non era una presa in giro! Era una battuta che facevo  :Very Happy: 

Neanche io lo sapevo che c'era 1 pinguino per CPU (anche se sapevo del fb necessario). Non te la prendere, era una battuta.

----------

## comio

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> ok, nn sapevo che questi pinguini appaiono solo col framebuffer, potevi anche evitare di prendermi così palesemente in giro però. nn sapere una cosa nn penso sia un peccato....

 

si sta a scherzà!  :Very Happy: 

comunque i pingui possono essere modificati, basta convertire delle bitmap in header-file e patchare il kernel... non so quanto sia pratico. Inoltre per poterli visualizzare bisogna avere il fb attivo.

Attacco il nordafrica con 3 cpu!

ciao

----------

## Wise

io uso il bootsplash....

da quanto ho capito questo ti permette di cambiare i pinguini...

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Linux_Logo_Hack

Ma se vuoi mettere delle immagini più grandi mi sa che devi usare il bootsplash...

Divertiti!!!

----------

## makami

Anche io avevo l'onore di vedere due pinguini all'avvio (uno dovuto all' hyper threading) ma visti i continui crash dovuti all'ht ho dovuto disabilitarlo e ora ne vedo solo uno  :Sad: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

non credo che l'ht sia la causa dei tuoi mali... anche sul pc di mia sorella è attivo e non ha alcun problema...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *comio wrote:*   

> Attacco il nordafrica con 3 cpu!

 Ah ah  :Very Happy:  giro fortunato per me: invado il brasile che con gioia mi accoglie...

----------

## GuN_jAcK

wow ora ho capito perchè vedo due pinguini all'avvio  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

infatti mi chiedevo perchè sul portatile ne vedessi solo uno  :Razz: 

asdsadasdasdda  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xchris

bhe allora visto che siamo in tema di pinguini..

su SUN si vedono i pinguini con il sole in pancia..  :Smile: 

(oppure per il periodo in cui ho avuto una sun facevo uso di droghe peseanti...)

----------

## neon

 *xchris wrote:*   

> su SUN si vedono i pinguini con il sole in pancia.. 
> 
> (oppure per il periodo in cui ho avuto una sun facevo uso di droghe peseanti...)

 

Tranquillo e' normale... esiste un pinguino diverso per ogni arch

/usr/src/linux/drivers/video/logo

si trovano qui, io avevo messo sul mio pbook logo_mac_clut224.ppm (che credo sia il default per i mac68k).

E' un pinguino che con la testa sfonda un macintosh classic comparendo dentro lo schermo  :Wink: 

Credo che la guida per modificare l'immagine di boot sia questa, comunque basta deselezionare tutti i logo (2, 16 e 224 colori) e scompare il pinguino al boot...

----------

## makami

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> non credo che l'ht sia la causa dei tuoi mali... anche sul pc di mia sorella è attivo e non ha alcun problema...

 

e invece è quello al 100%

l'ho disabilitato e non ho avuto nessun problema.

due giorni fa l'ho riabilitato e tzan.. crash! magari è un problema del vanilla 2.6.11 magari è un'altra cosa, fatto sta che se lo lascio abilitato i crash si fanno vedere diverse volte al giorno  :Sad: 

----------

## lavish

 *neon wrote:*   

> Tranquillo e' normale... esiste un pinguino diverso per ogni arch
> 
> /usr/src/linux/drivers/video/logo

 

 :Laughing:   Questa non la sapevo.. eheheh! Ma per amd64 niente?  :Sad:  Sigh  :Razz: 

----------

## neon

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *neon wrote:*   Tranquillo e' normale... esiste un pinguino diverso per ogni arch
> 
> /usr/src/linux/drivers/video/logo 
> 
>   Questa non la sapevo.. eheheh! Ma per amd64 niente?  Sigh 

 

Eheh ho dimenticato di scrivere quasi ogni arch =)

Comunque e' molto semplice, con gimp ed i tools indicati nella guida in 5 minuti puoi averlo anche tu  :Wink: 

io ora sto mettendo larry the cow disegnato da Peach: http://www.smartart.it/works/gentoo/larry_the_cow-full.svg

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *makami wrote:*   

>  magari è un problema del vanilla 2.6.11

 

non so... ho sempre utilizzato i gentoo-sources, adesso sono alla versione 2.6.12-gentoo-r9. io su quel pc ho avuto sempre difficoltà ad attivare il direct rendering. è una ati è va con i driver open ma ogni volta che esegue del lavoro in opengl crasha. quindi niente direct rendering... a te che succedeva?

----------

## makami

Io sto usando il 2.6.11 perchè con il gentoo 2.6.12 non mi andava il direct rendering con gli ati-drivers, avevo provato quel vanilla, funzionavano, e non l'ho più cambiato.

Con gli 8.16 non dovrebbero esserci problemi, più avanti li provo con il gentoo 2.6.12-r10

Senza rendering i dvd non girano bene, preferisco usare gli ati-drivers e averlo attivo.

E ogni tanto qualche mappa online a UT non guasta  :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *makami wrote:*   

> E ogni tanto qualche mappa online a UT non guasta 

 

si, tanto lei non sa nemmeno cosa sia UT, perciò risolvo il problema alla radice, però mi è venuto il dubbio che magari centri lui, beh al max faccio qualche prova e se mi chiederà come mai adesso si vede un solo pinguino mentre prima due posso sempre dirle che l'altro è andato allo zoo, oppure che mi hanno attaccato dall'europa settentrionale e ne ho perso uno.

----------

